# Pics of my new baby!



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Well here it is. Haven't fired yet, plan to tomorrow


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Just messed up my keyboard slobbering, I love gun porn!!! Great looking piece.:smt023


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice!! I love those "little" .45's! :smt023


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

Congrats.

Let us know how the recoil is on a small 45 like that


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice looking gun - I hope you enjoy it.

:smt1099


----------



## gunluver (Jul 23, 2009)

MMMM I WANT one of those!


----------



## dances with guns (Sep 10, 2009)

that sure is a sweet little piece, how much did that set you back , if you don't mind me asking? :smt023


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

*A Bunch*



dances with guns said:


> that sure is a sweet little piece, how much did that set you back , if you don't mind me asking? :smt023


Out the door with taxes etc, $1242. Yep thats a lot, but I figured if I was gonna get one I should get a good one!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

plentyofpaws said:


> Out the door with taxes etc, $1242. Yep thats a lot, but I figured if I was gonna get one I should get a good one!


Damn straight. Quality over quantity any day of the week.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Looks good. :smt023


----------



## spongebobmac (Sep 1, 2009)

:smt023hmmm, ill take quality AND quantity....2 xd 9mm and a XDm 40....:buttkick: j/k, but congrats on your new baby, im sure it was worth every single penny,she's a beauty:smt023


----------



## Rys2k8Altima (Oct 15, 2009)

Thats hot


----------



## bigben09 (Dec 23, 2008)

nice piece


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

If you're going to get a short 1911 type weapon then you're going to have ot dig deeper to get it. And got it you did. Very nice.:smt119:drooling:


----------



## righttoown (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice purchase!


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

beretta-neo said:


> Congrats.
> 
> Let us know how the recoil is on a small 45 like that


Really enjoy shooting this baby. The recoil is not bad at all, well to me it isn't. I think my little KelTec P11 has more recoil than the Springer.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Very nice!! You guys keep making me add stuff to my list..


----------



## eastlandb1 (Apr 26, 2009)

Very, Very nice.


----------



## blacknite51 (Sep 20, 2009)

yeah that thing is sexy. im jealous!


----------



## Pokerhitman (Jan 20, 2010)

awesome...congrats......im jealous...that is all....


----------



## terryger (Feb 1, 2010)

she's a looker alright!:smt023


----------



## jediwebdude (Nov 30, 2008)

Congrats!! I want one of those real bad. I keep going to my local gun store and drooling over it. Set myself a goal: if I lose 50 lbs., I'll reward myself with one. Wifey can't argue with that. So far, that goal is 45 lbs away. :smt047


----------



## Rogelk (Jan 23, 2010)

Very nice! I'm just a casual admirer of 1911's. But, in my mind that one or the DW BT are the ones to have. Congrats!


----------

